# PA breeder



## rocketman94 (Aug 6, 2012)

Live in cherry hill nj and have been looking for a breeder in the state or in pa. If you are close please pm your available turtles and tortoises with prices.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 6, 2012)

Contact Josh at www.turtletowns.com. He is in Spring City, PA.


----------



## Benjamin (Aug 6, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> Contact Josh at www.turtletowns.com. He is in Spring City, PA.


 I second this, he is a good person to deal with.


----------



## rocketman94 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does he have a list of his turtles to buy?


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 6, 2012)

rocketman94 said:


> Does he have a list of his turtles to buy?



He has a list on his website which you may have seen, but I don't know if he updates that. I would send him an email to see what he has available.


----------



## rocketman94 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there a person is delaware or Maryland


----------

